# Admit it, you once had a rabbit named...



## zombiesue (Oct 18, 2013)

-Thumper
-Snow / Snowball / Snowflake
-Bugs / Lola

Okay, I personally haven't, haha. But every time I'm browsing for a new rabbit I find 600 with one of those names. Can we all make a pact not to use those anymore? LOL, did I miss any?


----------



## annabelle00 (Oct 18, 2013)

We had Brownie and Snowy/Whitey(?)

:> :wiggle:


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 18, 2013)

Hmmm my Cockatoos name is Lola, but she came with that name, but still knew many many other animals with that name.
And 2 Birds with the name Snowflake. Only 1/2 did I name. Never a rabbit with those names.

How about some others that are repeated... A LOT?

Smokey
Willow
Coco seems common
Pip (or a variation of that...)
Hopper or something with Hop?
Bun... or something with Bun?
Stuff with Flowers in the name

You should check out the rabbit registry and sort by name "Title" youll see lots of names used a lot haha


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 18, 2013)

oh god yes the puns on hop and bun HAHA! 

Midnight, Luna, anything that applies to a black cat I've seen on black rabbits at least as many times.

TBH I do have a soft spot for "Thumper"


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 19, 2013)

I did have a foster named Thumper, but I didn't name her. She was a bit older, so kept her name.

I do try to be more original with my rabbit names. The name usually means something to me. Even if it might be a more common name, it could mean something different to me.


----------



## Daisy-Henry (Oct 19, 2013)

I've had 2 rabbits named Snowy and Snowball lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## laus (Oct 19, 2013)

we have a rabbit called Jessica Forest.


----------



## blwinteler (Oct 20, 2013)

Mine are Bugsy and Groucho. They came with their names.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 20, 2013)

Can Peter still keep his name or do we have to change it? We had a dog nicknamed "Bugs" but that was because she kept getting fleas.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 20, 2013)

There seem to be three (I think?) buns on here, including one of my own, named "Merlin". Seems odd that it'd be a common bun name, but there ya go


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm surprised by the number of people who don't change their pet's name when they adopt an older one



Nancy McClelland said:


> Can Peter still keep his name or do we have to change it? We had a dog nicknamed "Bugs" but that was because she kept getting fleas.




PETER! I almost forgot about Peter rabbit


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 21, 2013)

I have had Sweetie, Casper, Prince, and Pudden.

Sweetie and Pudden are still with me and I love them very much.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 21, 2013)

My rabbits name is Ash. I like rare names for bunnies, I've only seen one rabbit named Ash on here but he was posted in the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 21, 2013)

I had a Bunny Foo Foo. We all called her Foo for short. It was a very cliche bunny name, but she was a very unique bunny! 

Now, I have an Elvira! Not so cliche! 

I also have a cat named Smokey, she's not black, but a gray torti. I didn't name her though, she came to me named. I have a cat named Cali, she a torti/tabby combo, so not really a calico. And I have a cat named Smedley Patoots, yep, you can NEVER beat a cat named Smedley Patoots! LOL 

My chickens are all named Big-whatever color- after their father, who is Big Boy. So I have Big White, Big Blue, Big Black, Bluebelle(the hen) and Demon, the runty rooster with the black eye. LOL 

And my Dingo is named Woody. So some of my animals have cliche names and some of them don't. 
My mom has a choco long haired Chihuahua named Jack Paul Anka. His full name. LOL


----------



## SablePoints (Oct 21, 2013)

I've had snow, snowflake, and snowball!
i am gonna name one of my babies thumper.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Oct 21, 2013)

whiskylollipop said:


> There seem to be three (I think?) buns on here, including one of my own, named "Merlin". Seems odd that it'd be a common bun name, but there ya go



Lol my holland lop is named blooming angels merlin the great aka merlin I was surprised to fid that It is a common name lol I just named him after my friend in Germany 


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, I admit my first rabbit was Foo Foo.


----------



## kira&#10084;tonio!! (Oct 22, 2013)

I had one called snowy now one called tonio xx


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 22, 2013)

How did I forget foo? I know a girl (personally) who's rabbit is named foo foo XD

@whitelop
omg you've had everything LOL


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 22, 2013)

I've only had two rabbits: Gus and Pepper.

Some other common names:

Cinnabun
Pancake
Buttercup
Daisy

Rue


----------



## Thumperina (Oct 24, 2013)

I have both, Thumper and Snowball. My child named them, and I guess she wasn't very creative (she was 7yo). We just had to change Thumper's name a little, as we thought she was a boy when she was named


----------



## Thumperina (Oct 24, 2013)

whitelop said:


> I had a Bunny Foo Foo.


me too! But I call her Foo-Foo-Lina, to rhyme with Thumperina


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 26, 2013)

Thumperina said:


> I have both, Thumper and Snowball. My child named them, and I guess she wasn't very creative (she was 7yo). We just had to change Thumper's name a little, as we thought she was a boy when she was named



When I was 7, I definitely had a gold fish named.......... you can probably guess LOL!


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Oct 29, 2013)

My Polish rabbit is named Mason. His show name is E&SOaks Achilles. Atleast not a number like his parents and some grandparents.


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 29, 2013)

PolishRabbitmama said:


> My Polish rabbit is named Mason. His show name is E&SOaks Achilles. Atleast not a number like his parents and some grandparents.



That's true, better Mason than litter E5 or something xD


----------



## Jocelyn31 (Oct 30, 2013)

Yuskevich aka. Yuskie, man I miss that buns, probably my fav buns of all time...


----------



## Stephankne (Oct 30, 2013)

Guilty.. I had a Cinnabun! Unfortunately we only had him for three weeks  he was just a baby. 

I also had a lady slipper, speedy, chunky and the love of my life: Oliver! (Ollie for short)

I currently have Louie 
I typically call him "booty boo whittle snuggles" lol

Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## RebeccaJane (Jan 3, 2014)

I once named one Fluffy, but the bunny I have now is named Akira. I think my creativity in regards to naming has improved.


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

I have one named Thumper. She's a beautiful black Mini Rex with a Vienna mark. (White nose and blue eyes) I got her when she was three. I kept the name. She'll be 10 in March and she's very healthy. She has a wonderful personality, is very loving and I love her dearly.


----------



## maidance (Jan 3, 2014)

My buns name is natsu which sounds creative but it just means summer (because I got her in the summer time). However I have a bird named buddy and personally know at least 4 other people with pets named buddy. I also have a dog named holly which seems common


----------



## PaGal (Jan 3, 2014)

The first bunny I ever had was a little black bun I named Reaper as in Grimm. 

Thumper...what can I say. I think we had him almost two weeks and still hadn't come up with a suitable name. Hubby suggested it saying he does look like Thumper and he certainly is as sweet as Thumper.

Laverne and Shirley...just popped into my head one day and fits. Not sure how many people here even remember the tv show.

A dog named Big Redd as in the gum. He was given that name at the shelter and it fit him. I like the gum and so we kept it although I doubt I would have if it had been Big Red.

A cat named Momma...yes she had kittens. Her other name is Funny Face because when hubby first saw her as a kitten he says she was ugly and he thought she was a rat at first. 

Isabelle...was named that by her previous owners.

Cloud and Pepper...those were given them by the kids but they are a lot better than the pet names the kids used to pick. Not to mention they used to want to change the pets names on a weekly basis.

We have had fish and newts and every pet has been given a name.


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jan 3, 2014)

What about little kids nameing rabbits after watching Treehouse? I have had neighbours that have named one rabbit...Rabbit (Winnie the poo and Franklin), Ruby (Max and Ruby), Peter (Peter Rabbit), Lucky (somewhere), and because they are young, Fluffy, Ami, Furby, Mine, Whiskers, and You. These are legitimate names... Poor rabbits.


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 3, 2014)

My new rabbit came with the name Thumper... but it had to go, lol - doesn't suit him at ALL. I've never once heard him thump (as opposed to my girls who thump if you so much as look at them).

The people in an apartment near mine have a little yippie dog named Barky. Pretty sure they let their little girl name him. She's got a point, that dog DOES bark his little butt off all the time >.>


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 3, 2014)

I have only had one bun. His name was Shadow when I adopted him, but we quickly changed it to Stache(he has half of a mustache). I have a chocolate lab named Lilly Bear, a black lab named Bubba, two cats Tonks and Ollivander(Ollie), 3 guinea pig sows-Applesauce, Henrietta Edith (Edie), and Daphne and two new rescue guinea pig boars-Henry Edison (Henners), and Wee Nut. 

Past pets: guinea pigs: Gertrude(Gertie), Belle, Wilbur, Spike. 
Cats: Oscar(found in a trash can), Weebull, Amity, Churchill.
Dog: Midnight Angel (Middy)


----------



## Bindi (Jan 3, 2014)

My first rabbit was Bandit, which I'm surprised hasn't come up already. My current girl is Pandora but she came with the name. I challenge anyone to find another rabbit called Schatje-Oren though... lol


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 3, 2014)

Guilty...I have a SNOWY who I call Snooby, Houdini who I call Houdini and Bandido who's called Bandy. My first rabbit was called Bubbles. We also had a boxer called Duke, my brother in law who bought him was a fan of John Wayne and his pedigree name was Templedorf Maharajah, I loved that name. My own dog was Brandy, we has a cat called Mitsubishi and a guinea pig called Cola. We had quite a few budgies...Joey, Billy, Tina Fred. Think that's all lol.


----------



## MaryAnne (Jan 3, 2014)

My first rabbit I called....bunny. Second was a dutch I called...dutch.  Then Lacy, Pebbles, and Jez.


----------



## zombiesue (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd think bandit would be popular for Dutch rabbits


----------



## Bindi (Jan 4, 2014)

She was a Smoke Pearl, with the dark grey face mask and white rings around her eyes


----------



## LumLumPop (Jan 4, 2014)

I have Lewis and Clark...and if I ever get a new rabbit(if it's a guy)I plan to name him Sir Harry Finnegan Maximus Alfred III

...don't question me XD


----------



## blwinteler (Jan 8, 2014)

Aubrisita said:


> I have only had one bun. His name was Shadow when I adopted him, but we quickly changed it to Stache(he has half of a mustache). I have a chocolate lab named Lilly Bear, a black lab named Bubba, two cats Tonks and Ollivander(Ollie), 3 guinea pig sows-Applesauce, Henrietta Edith (Edie), and Daphne and two new rescue guinea pig boars-Henry Edison (Henners), and Wee Nut.
> 
> Past pets: guinea pigs: Gertrude(Gertie), Belle, Wilbur, Spike.
> Cats: Oscar(found in a trash can), Weebull, Amity, Churchill.
> Dog: Midnight Angel (Middy)



I LOVE the cats' names! Huge Harry Potter fan


----------



## pani (Jan 8, 2014)

I thought Felix was a unique name, but I've come across several other buns named Felix while searching around online, after naming him.  Ah well.


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Jan 8, 2014)

I love crazy and unique names 
Every single bunny I have ever had started with a B name except one... and it has always been on accident!! Lol!
Their names are (including the ones that have gone to bunny heaven : Baxter, Jack, Benny, Bram, Bianca, Briar, Brinsley, Byron & Barlow. I am getting a new bunny at the end of this month and the name he comes with starts with a B.


----------



## ceilpaws (Jan 8, 2014)

I work at a veterinary clinic and I hear so many of the same names day after day. Be it a cat, dog, or small furry, the names seem to repeat themselves. It seems like everyone's name is Bailey, Riley, Bella or Chloe these days. I think the names are both cute, but definitely too overused for my likes.

That being said, I'm not exempt from using common names. We had a Thumper growing up. He was a cottontail that the cat (literally!) dragged in. He was always scared and thumping....hence his name. But, then again, I was 10 years old or so. We also had a cat named Fluffy. So, there you have it :biggrin2:.

I'd like to think my pet naming skills have gotten better over the years. I usually try to think outside the box. But, just wait, watch when I bring my new bunny home - I'll probably name him or her Cocoa or Muffin! Actually, promise me that y'all will knock some sense in me before that! Ha ha!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've had Atilla the Bun, Anastasia and Ivan (bonded pair), Sniffles, Bugs, I renamed a foster Brer Junior. When I got Trixie, we were told she was a boy, so I named her Brutus at first. Of course Trigger was just a goofy name for my dearly departed boy bunny; but if would've had my way, his name would have been Killer.


----------



## Nova and Era (Jan 9, 2014)

I rescued one of my rabbits from a shelter. The shelter named the girl Bun Bun. 

Bun Bun was found in a field. She spent a year in the shelter. She has a chronic problem with her left eye. It tears. No vets they have, or that I have seen know why. The last vet told me I was "stupid for adopting a defective rabbit". 

Anyway, I renamed her. She's Britannia now. &#128522;


----------



## valaria243 (Jan 9, 2014)

We had...
Miss Bunny (came with that name)
Harvey (yes ode to Jimmy Stewart)
PattyCake
Blondie
Fuzzy (the famous one)
and now we have Binky (or Mr. Binks, or Binks,)


----------



## valaria243 (Jan 9, 2014)

valaria243 said:


> We had...
> Miss Bunny (came with that name)
> Harvey (yes ode to Jimmy Stewart)
> PattyCake
> ...



We also have had cats named:
Stormer, Minx, Minnie, Riot (all are in Heaven). We now have Joker, Mia, Marble, and Pebbles (she likes to play with Binks)


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 10, 2014)

Nova and Era said:


> Bun Bun was found in a field. She spent a year in the shelter. She has a chronic problem with her left eye. It tears. No vets they have, or that I have seen know why. The last vet told me I was "stupid for adopting a defective rabbit".



Uh, wow. So, what, we should euthanize any bunny with a teary eye because they're not worthy of a loving forever home?? If I were you, I would've kicked that vet in the shin with my steel-toe girly sneakers. Hard. They're a vet, for god's sake, they of all people should know that animals with health problems deserve love just as much as any healthy animal!


----------



## CuriousBun (Jan 10, 2014)

Many many years ago I had a pair of bunnies someone rescued from slaughter and graciously left at my door (THANKS!) They were mean as sin. Named them Bunny & Clyde....


----------



## SnuggleBunnies (Jan 11, 2014)

annabelle00 said:


> We had Brownie and Snowy/Whitey(?)
> 
> :> :wiggle:



These, exactly--my first rabbit was "Whitey" (she was albino), my sisters was "Brownie" (brown bun, clearly).

Other bunny names growing up were things like Toffee, Snickers, and Whiskers.
I like my naming skills now lol, Honey & Clover.
My sister has a bun named Toffee (again--she apparently really likes that name).


----------



## Lifeangel1 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a Rabbit Rabbit, Demon Bunny, Honey Bunny, Peachy Rabbit and Rocky Rabbit.


----------

